# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  San Francisco

## JEK

The fog comes	 
on little cat feet.	 
  It sits looking	 
over harbor and city	 
on silent haunches	        
and then moves on.

----------


## phil62

Ah, a little Carl Sandburg with my breakfast this morning if I am not mistaken.

Nice caption for this photo, Jean.

A

----------


## JEK

Before Carl's fog we stopped in sunny Noe Valley for lunch with my food blogging daughter and got to eat the shoot!

----------


## andynap

I haven't seen Epis like that for a long time unless I make it. Love that bread. Mozzarella looks good too. Hello to Scarpetta.  :)

----------


## JEK

Goat cheese. Blog tomorrow.

----------


## andynap

Fooled me. Looks the same

----------


## phil62

Looks great, Jean! Hi to your California family from St Barths.

A

----------


## JEK

Our daughter took us to a new one star in Sausalito at Fort Baker -- Murray Circle. Opened in 2008, it was the only new resto to get a star in 2009.
http://www.murraycircle.com/

An artist in the circle of WWII buildings

----------


## Grey

I checked out the Murray Circle website.  The dinner menu looked delicious. I have to ask--did you have the sole?

----------


## JEK

We were there for lunch. I had the local oysters and tortellini.  Nice Azur rosé from Napa and then L'Adventure Optimus blend: 45% Cabernet Sauvignon, 40% Syrah, 15% Petit Verdo. Made my mouth so happy.

----------


## JEK

A few more from the Fort Baker grounds
the resto building

----------


## BBT

So are you sharing the blog site?

----------


## JEK

Been posted here a lot! http://scarpettadolcetto.wordpress.com/

----------


## andynap

Bob- register and you will get about 1 recipe a week.

----------


## BBT

Thanks Andy and JEK I don't read down here very much. I will register now.

----------


## andynap

Hopefully they won't be JEK retreads like one recipe I was told.

----------


## BBT

You mean she steals them from her dad:-)

----------


## andynap

No- I mean her dad sent it to her.  :p

----------

